# Japan Forum > Japan Practical >  New(ish) to Japan

## Kour

Posted this in the Language forum but thought I would repost here instead


Hi there, thought I would introduce myself. Stumbled upon this website and forum today. 
Was transferred to Japan by my company about 8 months ago. Struggling to learn the language but loving it here.
Any recommendations on where to go for a quick 4-5 day holiday?

Also, anyone know a decent place for a coffee here? Getting rather sick of the canned variety.

----------

